# specific bugs



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

Let me get to the point really quick, Can hedgehogs eat cicada's found outside?
My dad seems to be really itching to feed one to Bean for some reason, and I'm really not so sure about it because I've never seen it mentioned by anyone.
If someone could answer that would be awesome


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Never feed bugs found outside to your hedgehog. I've seen a hedgehog eat a Cicada (it was gross- the video is on youtube) before but still, if it's not found in a store or some place you know the bug isn't going to harm your hedgie then don't feed it.


----------



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> Never feed bugs found outside to your hedgehog. I've seen a hedgehog eat a Cicada (it was gross- the video is on youtube) before but still, if it's not found in a store or some place you know the bug isn't going to harm your hedgie then don't feed it.


Thank you for confirming. That's what I thought,so now I can finally shut my dad up lol


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

To elaborate, so you have more reasons to tell him:
- wild bugs can have parasites, passing those parasites on to your hedgehog, resulting in expensive vet bills.
- wild bugs can have pesticides, poisoning your hedgehog, resulting in expensive vet bills.
- cicadas are big, and eating one would probably be very messy. If he wants to get a isolation-bred cicada (homegrown, petstore, whatever) and see if your hedgehog will eat it, he has to do the cleanup of the resulting mess! ...and gets to read up on hedgehog-choking-maneuvers in case your small friend isn't very good at chewing thoroughly.


----------

